# Lookin for an Airedale stud



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

My rancher buddy has a young female Airedale and is looking for a stud dog to breed her. He lives in south central ND.

Any takers?


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Whats the female used for? let me talk to a buddy in SD. He uses his as a Lurcher when barn busting *****.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

His dog is just under a year old. He runs **** hounds and wants this dog to hunt vermin around the farm and roust **** out of abandened buildings.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.huntingairedales.com/

Try this fellow. Seems to have awesome dogs.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

gonehuntin' said:


> http://www.huntingairedales.com/
> 
> Try this fellow. Seems to have awesome dogs.


He posts on www.Versatiledogs.com as 'hicntry'and yes he does have very nice dogs


----------

